# Human Motivation



## dreamwalker (Dec 22, 2005)

Which do you strive for? 
Or which do you feel is the most important form of motivation when considering something one should deadicate the majority or entirity of ones life for?

Do you feel these forms or ideals change through life or are you a firm believer that people are defined by what there motivations are?

As always, I look forward to your comments


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 22, 2005)

A difficult one this, but I'll go for wisdom, pursuit of knowledge etc. I don't believe that the pursuit of such has to be seen on a purely academic level either - I just love learning things for the sake of learning. 

I think people are far too complicated to be defined purely by their motivations but I do think they play a large part in shaping them. I also believe that motivations do change as you move through life. I _know _that I am different in many ways to the person I was twenty years ago - and, in some ways, my motivations have changed - but changed in very subtle ways. The primary drive remains largely intact.

Hope this makes some sense


----------



## cornelius (Dec 22, 2005)

I read that the people are constantly looking for attention, respect and aknowledgment. They wonna feel important. I am reading " how to win friends and influence people" by Dale Carnegie. Try it out, you might find answers. As for me, I need it all!


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 22, 2005)

I would have liked to have chose two from your list. 

Finally chose wisdom and persuit of knowledge.  I always try and learn something new each day, no matter how small or important the subject matter might.


----------



## nixie (Dec 22, 2005)

I  went for wisdom as well


----------



## dreamwalker (Dec 23, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> I would have liked to have chose two from your list.
> 
> Finally chose wisdom and persuit of knowledge. I always try and learn something new each day, no matter how small or important the subject matter might.


Heh, it was mutlipule choice!

But still, very interesting. I guess the results are bound to be bias towards wisdom and the persuit of knowledge as this is a science fiction and fantasy forum!


----------



## Wandering Wayfarer (Dec 23, 2005)

Very tricky. I went for wisdom in the end. Mind you, I'm suddenly having memories of quotes that state how Wisdom is not knowledge swimming around my head...


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 23, 2005)

*I would of prefared to combine several options. 
Love, companionship, (not continuation of the family tree as I choose not to breed) wisdom, the pursuit of knowledge and a splash of adventure*.

*My ideal life in one paragraph. *


----------



## A1ien (Dec 25, 2005)

I have to say, I think I would go for all of them. I strive for every one of those things. I want to find love, companionship and continue my line. I also want peace and stability in my world. I also want to make my life worthwhile and contribute something to the pool of knowledge humans have, and also to learn all I can. And what is life without challenges and excitement? I dont think there's anything better than learning new things about yourself, especially if they're good things.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 25, 2005)

I am the last in line, so I have to continue it. I seek wisdom, so I won't feel embarassed all the time with my laggy brain, my stupid reps and my numburous mispostings. Peace, well, I know I won't find that. exitement? Well, every time someone reads and critics my writings, a rush of blood goes to my head ....

and for others, well... gonna think about those a bit


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Dec 26, 2005)

I want the world and I want it now!!!


Hmf.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 26, 2005)

knivesout said:
			
		

> I want the world and I want it now!!!



Me, too.  Why settle for anything less?

But seriously, I think I am motivated by all of those desires.  Sometimes I'm more aware of one or the other -- and especially when my requirements are not currently being met in that particular area!


----------



## cornelius (Dec 26, 2005)

I'd be glad to be just a gouvernour or sth, loyal to the bout of you, 
*whispermode on*
enrichening but myself
*whispermode of*


----------



## Azathoth (Dec 26, 2005)

My motivation in life is perfect love, as love is the root of wisdom and happiness.  I still have a long way to go, though.


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 27, 2005)

It should, of course, have been "principal mitivation" - not even I am simple enough to run on one motivation, and, furthermore, they all interact. 
Still, Iwonder how many of us even recognise our motivations most of the time?


----------



## cornelius (Dec 27, 2005)

again, the honourable Chrispenycate shows his superior intellect...


----------



## Gwydion (Jan 16, 2006)

i picked everything


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 20, 2006)

I picked other so I could see how others had voted so far...

Of course, my option wasnt listed anyway!


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 20, 2006)

dreamwalker said:
			
		

> Which do you strive for?
> Or which do you feel is the most important...


 
A bit late to tell us we could have gone multiple choice


----------



## cornelius (Jan 20, 2006)

and what if we believe in the instinct as an alltime motivation? no?


----------



## Omega (Jan 20, 2006)

_Peace, Happiness and stablity of ones enviroment.

_I'm striving for this more and more now, even though I am finding it extremely difficult at the moment with the situation at work.


----------

